# Amers and Marans breeders... best sexing tips please!



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

So far I have been able to sex GLW, BR, EE, and several mixed breeds.. each one has had different 'rules' they seem to have followed to tell them apart. (like BR- dark color=pullet, EE- fawn color=pullet, GLW-large legs and wide crowns=roo) I know my babies are young (about 2 weeks) but can ya help me out on what to watch for? I haven't even began to try but would love to learn as I go! Any tips? Or do I just have to wait until their saddle feathers develop to know for sure?


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

no help?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

With the AM you can look at tail feathers. A lot of times, not always, the tail feathers grow in faster on the females. You can also look at the combs. The males will have 3 rows of peas (one bigger row in the middle and smaller rows on the outside) and the females will just have one row. The legs on the males are thicker and more upright. 

With Marans, I can usually tell by the combs pretty early.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> With the AM you can look at tail feathers. A lot of times, not always, the tail feathers grow in faster on the females. You can also look at the combs. The males will have 3 rows of peas (one bigger row in the middle and smaller rows on the outside) and the females will just have one row. The legs on the males are thicker and more upright.
> 
> With Marans, I can usually tell by the combs pretty early.


AWESOME!!! ok.. so you are meaning like "baby" tail feathers then? and at about what age is it possible to start noticing the difference in the combs? Thanks as always LW!!!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

On the tail feathers I guess starting around 3 to 4 weeks and the combs sometimes you can see it at around 3 weeks. They can fool you sometimes, for sure. It always helps to have a few of the same kind to compare each other to.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Guess this is a lot easier than I thought.. just watch for the fighters about 3 weeks.. face palm!


----------

